# Yard Haunt Book - Suggestions Needed



## cbmar (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm writing a book about yard haunts in America. 
For this project I'm trying to track down all of the best, most 
extreme displays out there. 
I've already had great luck finding some truly original haunts, but 
I'm sure there are many more to be seen.

That's where you come in...

If you decorate your home/yard for Halloween (or know of someone else 
that does), please shoot me an e-mail. I'd love to see photos of as 
many yard haunts as possible before deciding which ones to feature in the 
book.

I can be e-mailed directly at --> [email protected]

(You can also feel free to contact me if you are curious about my 
project and would like to hear more about it. And if you're interested, 
check out a few shots of my own NJ haunt at 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ . More shots will follow in 
the coming weeks.)

Thanks in advance for all of your help / suggestions!

-Chris


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Where'd you get that HUGE witch?! Where do you store her?


----------



## cbmar (Sep 27, 2006)

colmmoo said:


> Where'd you get that HUGE witch?! Where do you store her?


The witch was originally created as an advertising piece for a theater's production of The Wizard Of Oz. They were just going to throw her away once the show was over, so I rescued her and gave her a new home. 
Now, she lives in my garage. (I used to have a two car garage. Now I have a one witch, one car garage. Needless to say, I also have a very very understanding wife.)


----------

